# Study Abroad and Snowboard?



## Guest (Oct 23, 2008)

Anyone know of any study abroad programs that are near or in ski resort towns where the students get to snowboard or anything like that at all? I'm looking for something for next summer or maybe this winter break as well.


----------



## Guest (Oct 23, 2008)

*yup*

well, all i know is that when i went to rutgers new brunswick for an orientation, the only time i payed attention is when they talked about trips haahah. anyway, they said you pay like, 500 dollars and you go to MAMMOTH MOUNTAIN. like, that is one of the best places in the US. not the best, but one. and you can go with your buddies and everything. it is pretty sick. but a lot of the colleges i went to for orientation have the study abroad program where you can go to a lot of places. i'm sure one of them will end you up snowboarding.


----------



## Guest (Oct 23, 2008)

helloes,

well I'm not sure how that works, but when I was still in high school, I remember there was an exchange student program. Americans came to our school for about a month and well, as Grenoble is surrounded by mountains they could go snowboard hehe...
If you're studying in college or at the university, perhaps you should go ask them, they should know about it...


----------

